# Landings



## Mr G (May 1, 2008)

Hello to all, I hope you might have some advice on my landings.  

I have been in Kyukido classes for about 6 months.  (Kyukido is a hybrid of TKD, Hapkido, and Judo)  During my Judo classes I tend to bounce a lot.  For example, during a side fall my torso and hips hit the mat, then my legs... twice.  

Any hints?
Thanks for anything you might offer...


----------



## Brian King (May 1, 2008)

Mr. G
In my opinion that is often caused by excess tension. The trick is to figure out why the excessive tension(s) then learn how to dump it before the contact with the ground.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## MarkBarlow (May 2, 2008)

Brian is right.  Relax, relax, relax...


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 2, 2008)

Mr G said:


> Hello to all, I hope you might have some advice on my landings.
> 
> I have been in Kyukido classes for about 6 months. (Kyukido is a hybrid of TKD, Hapkido, and Judo) During my Judo classes I tend to bounce a lot. For example, during a side fall my torso and hips hit the mat, then my legs... twice.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with these guys.

I learned to breakfall, and then a few months later, I REALLY LEARNED TO BREAKFALL.

Why? Because we worked out til I was totally exhausted.

And some guy threw me with a shoulder throw, and it was an explosive throw.

I felt like I was on a catapult.

And before I hit the ground, I was moving so fast, and I was so completely exhausted, that I thought "Oh holy crap, I'm going to die."

--

But it was the smoothest breakfall ever.

And I realized that my TOTAL EXHAUSTION made me relax for a change.

And with my body relaxed, his monster-from-hell-shoulder-throw became really gentle and bearable.

---

Out of curiosity, why on earth would anyone take a perfectly good martial art like Judo, and mix in Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido?


----------



## Mr G (May 3, 2008)

Thank you for you insight.  

I thought about stiffening up, which turns out to be a bad idea...  it hurts.  
I thought about loosening up, but I bounce higher.  I also feel like I'm landing softer, like I'm loosing some of the energy by sending it skyward....

Unfortunately, I think I have un-learning to do now. 



Bodhisattva said:


> Out of curiosity, why on earth would anyone take a perfectly good martial art like Judo, and mix in Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido?



That is a question I asked in Korean arts section


----------



## Abbax8 (May 3, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> I agree with these guys.
> 
> I learned to breakfall, and then a few months later, I REALLY LEARNED TO BREAKFALL.
> 
> ...



Been there  and done that. The best  breakfalls I've ever done were when I could barely stand up from a tough training session. Of course  for someone just starting out,  they should only be thrown by advanced  students who can also help them fall  properly. 

Peace

Dennis


----------



## JudoJunkie (May 12, 2008)

Relax!  Focus on your breathing as you fall.  You should be exhaling as the throw is executed.


----------



## theletch1 (May 12, 2008)

Yep, breathing will help alot.  We teach in our aikido school to kiai as you slap out.  One of the things that I've always done is start my "kiai" soon as the throw starts...'course it comes out sounding a little like the words "Oh, shiiii-kiai!":wink2:


----------

